# Show us your Raketa



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

The Raketa factory, if I am not mistaken, had produced the largest number of Soviet calibers. You can find a Raketa watch with the least and the most complications. A flagship of the Soviet watchmaking. Lets share our favorites. I would like to start with this fantastic Atom on 2609 from the late 60s - early 70s. One of my best Raketas!


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

Some of mine:


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Raketa produced some of the most elegant and simple watches.

This is one of my favourites from my collection.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Mine are all pretty ordinary 24H ones. This is the standout.








I like how the dial is very slightly translucent and shows a hint of the movement behind it.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Two with a favorite dial design.


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

Yesterday's fleemarket find.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a few Raketa's I'm partial to, this is one of them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

This is one of my favourites, a Sekonda branded Raketa 2628H. The combination of blue and chrome is one of my favourite combinations in a watch.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Raketa made some really nice dress watches in the day. Here's mine. Gold plated case,caliber 2609 HA


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

I like lots of what I see here. One day I'd like a nice gold "crab" like the above (mariomart and OCSleeper). It isn't until you start looking (and I have been) that you realise how hard it is to get one with a good gold covering with no/little edge wear.
Just like Odessa200's glorious Atom. Start looking for these and you see many examples with scratched dials, broken lines in the dial pattern, ruined varnish, etc...
Of course AaParker also raises the bar on the quality we should be looking for.
Thank you for sharing.

Ah, I was saving this for a rainy day. But seeing this thread I couldn't resist.
Here is a family portrait taken today.








The parents with 3 kids.
Nobody is perfect. I don't even know if any have the correct crown. They are all different.

Thanks to F10 for introducing me to the 2609A series and keeping me poor.

Now to see other members Raketa's - Keep them coming please.


----------



## bultacolobito (Jul 16, 2013)

I like the way you pay attention to the small details, compliments!, , in a certain way, it is like the game find out the five differences,



Grant J said:


> I like lots of what I see here. One day I'd like a nice gold "crab" like the above (mariomart and OCSleeper). It isn't until you start looking (and I have been) that you realise how hard it is to get one with a good gold covering with no/little edge wear.
> Just like Odessa200's glorious Atom. Start looking for these and you see many examples with scratched dials, broken lines in the dial pattern, ruined varnish, etc...
> Of course AaParker also raises the bar on the quality we should be looking for.
> Thank you for sharing.
> ...


----------



## miroman (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is my collection of square 2209 Raketas:










Lately I'll take pictures of the rounded and pocket 2209's

Regards, Miro.


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

my one and only.....be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## dinkan (May 31, 2016)

*Raketa Record* 
Raketa makes very nice watches. I like all of mine of course and this one I wear on occasion:


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Lots of beautifully kept references here <3


----------



## BENO1985 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi folks - can anyone recommend a UK based person who could repair the glass and service two Raketa perpetual calendars? I tried Mr M Swift but unfortunately he wasn’t able to source the glass

Thank you


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

My two &#8230;the bottom one doesn't get a whole lot of wrist time as it's a tad smaller than I'd like. I'd like to get another with this similar case style but slightly larger. Any suggestions ??


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

A lovely pair


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

In lockdown here, so that means I had time to take a few more Raketa photos to share here.
This one has a dark brown dial, like chocolate.
"Life is like a box of chocolates..."








"... you never know what you are going to get."









My only working 2209.








Inside.









The closest I will get to a 'plane for a while. Just a standard 2609.A inside this one.









This gold sunburst dial (in the wrong case?) is also hiding a treat.








Another knurled 2609.1.









This unassuming dial...








...is hiding a 2609.K5.








Not sure how rare or special that is, but you don't see too many.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

How about this Raketa? Is this even a Raketa? Although it is not made by PChZ it is a fully authentic Soviet watch. Made by LenRemChas factory in the 60s using abundance of Zvezda movements. A special and unique case was manufactured for this watch. LenRemChas (Leningrad Watch Repair) factory was a chain of small watch repair and exchange outlets in the 60s that was equipped not only for a basic watch repair but as you can see was able to produce even the watch cases!

What do you say?


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Odessa200 said:


> How about this Raketa? Is this even a Raketa? Although it is not made by PChZ it is a fully authentic Soviet watch. Made by LenRemChas factory in the 60s using abundance of Zvezda movements. A special and unique case was manufactured for this watch. LenRemChas (Leningrad Watch Repair) factory was a chain of small watch repair and exchange outlets in the 60s that was equipped not only for a basic watch repair but as you can see was able to produce even the watch cases!
> 
> What do you say?
> View attachment 16044288
> ...


At least the dial is from Raketa .
But seriously, thank you for sharing this piece. If I had seen it for sale I would have suspected it to be an elaborate "Franken".
So it is interesting to know that not all watches are what we may suspect.
A very cool piece.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Odessa200 said:


> How about this Raketa? Is this even a Raketa? Although it is not made by PChZ it is a fully authentic Soviet watch. Made by LenRemChas factory in the 60s using abundance of Zvezda movements. A special and unique case was manufactured for this watch. LenRemChas (Leningrad Watch Repair) factory was a chain of small watch repair and exchange outlets in the 60s that was equipped not only for a basic watch repair but as you can see was able to produce even the watch cases!
> 
> What do you say?
> View attachment 16044288
> ...


I remember when Mark Gordon first showed one of these on the forum years ago. It's good to see another so well preserved.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Chascomm said:


> I remember when Mark Gordon first showed one of these on the forum years ago. It's good to see another so well preserved.


I did a bit of a search. Maybe you mean here?
His passing was such a great loss to the Russian watch community.
A true pioneer.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

A couple more.
Domestic dial on this one.








2609A inside.








Similar style, but numbers and export dial.








2609B inside.


----------



## DartzIRL (Aug 8, 2021)

A little bit of contrast to the pristine.....

This thing's your traditional Frankenstein. Bought it because I just wanted to know what time it was, was revolted at the idea of a smartwatch -- among other things. And a 24hr dial amused me. Broke the crystal recently, and popped the back off by mistake when I was replacing it with a new crystal. I took a look inside for the first time since I got it.




It's got the wrong movement in it - which has obviously been sledgehammered in to get it going again at some stage in the distant past. Obviously, it hasn't been serviced since the Soviet Union was a thing. It has corrosion on critical parts. It lets water in when it rains. The hairspring is warped and twisted strangely and looks to be binding.

It is currently keeping time to within 15-20 seconds a day.

I've ordered a Komandirskie 24hr to replace it as my daily wear item (which is what brought me here) - for one thing I could swim with the Komandirskie, and put a 24hr bezel on it - but I do like the patina this thing has. I'll either have a go at cleaning and lubricating some of the easily accessible stuff, or just find a working 2623h to stick into it. This will, of course, be the death sentence for it the moment I try do anything to fix it.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

DartzIRL said:


> A little bit of contrast to the pristine.....
> 
> This thing's your traditional Frankenstein. Bought it because I just wanted to know what time it was, was revolted at the idea of a smartwatch -- among other things. And a 24hr dial amused me. Broke the crystal recently, and popped the back off by mistake when I was replacing it with a new crystal. I took a look inside for the first time since I got it.
> 
> ...


wow. Indestructible movement!


----------



## DartzIRL (Aug 8, 2021)

The moment I say it's been remarkably tough and reliable is the moment it'll grind to a halt. It doesn't so much tick, as make a bit of a 'ting-ting' sound. It's only stopped twice -- both times when I mistakenly allowed it to wind down.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Here's my UFO


----------



## Atlantia (Jul 2, 2011)

Draconian Collector said:


> Here's my UFO
> 
> View attachment 16048842
> 
> ...


Now that's a domed crystal!


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Last day with this guy for a while


----------



## Atlantia (Jul 2, 2011)

Draconian Collector said:


> Here's my UFO
> 
> View attachment 16048842
> 
> ...


Hi Draconian Collector

I keep going back to your UFO.
I hadn't noticed that they made them with day/date complications! That's a bit of a bonus.
I have to say that I absolutely love these watches and my own Sekonda branded UFO is a personal favourite.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Odessa200 said:


> How about this Raketa? Is this even a Raketa? Although it is not made by PChZ it is a fully authentic Soviet watch. Made by LenRemChas factory in the 60s using abundance of Zvezda movements. A special and unique case was manufactured for this watch. LenRemChas (Leningrad Watch Repair) factory was a chain of small watch repair and exchange outlets in the 60s that was equipped not only for a basic watch repair but as you can see was able to produce even the watch cases!
> 
> What do you say?
> View attachment 16044288
> ...


wow.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

love this design&#8230;.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

I have read that the Raketa 2609, etc... was based on the ETA 1080 (produced from 1950) and also some Seiko that I can't recall.
It has been argued that a lot of 1950-60's movements featured the large triangular bridge.
I obtained an old ETA 1080 the other day, and finally got to take a few photos today with a 2609A.








I find it interesting to see them side by side, rather than toggle between photos on the web. So I thought I'd share here.








I also have a Roamer MST 414 (produced from 1961), which is similar too.
The Raketa looks huge by comparison.


----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

Everything old is new again. After a rough start Raketa sold out the 200 piece edition. Way to go Raketa!


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

Ebay find, not sure if missing second hand or intended design, supposedly comes with a 2609.HA. I like how it looks, grimy sunburst dial corrosion and all


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Another arrival. 
This one has the 2609A with the "2 screw bridge".


----------



## Roman Ukraine (May 24, 2020)

well, you can easily notice that this watch is not completely authentic, but bright contrasting colors ... I could not resist


----------



## Novatime (Aug 26, 2020)

My small collection of 3 Raketas that I have accumulated over the past year: an 813095 on the left (2209 movement - I'm not sure if this model has a specific name). Next, a pair of Bakers, one chrome and one gilded. Also finally a Luch TV on the right that is very similar to a Raketa TV. I have so many Raketa models on my want list - they created so many beautiful designs in the 60s, 70s and 80s... TV, Atom/Yalta, Academic, Airplane, Big Zero, Copernicus, Jeans, 'Rolex', UFO, Perpetual Calendar, 24Hr, linen dials, sector dials, more 2609s that don't have specific model names, I could go on!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Raketa big zero, nephrite stone dial.


































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

Wearing this while visiting my oldest daughter in NYC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

stevarad said:


> Raketa big zero, nephrite stone dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Btw, German customs once confiscated a watch I'd bought, on account of it head a leather strap from some endangered lizzard  Who the hell checks those things??? Anyway, I said just keep the strap and send me the watch, and so they did  (and I made it clear to them that I had no knowledge of the strap, of what it was made etc...)


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> Wow! Btw, German customs once confiscated a watch I'd bought, on account of it head a leather strap from some endangered lizzard  Who the hell checks those things??? Anyway, I said just keep the strap and send me the watch, and so they did  (and I made it clear to them that I had no knowledge of the strap, of what it was made etc...)


Glad you get the watch. I think this one is fake skin. Not a real lizzard.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

falika said:


> View attachment 16072432


I love the Atom!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Malevich today


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

One of my rare Raketa. The dial is not perfect unfortunately ((


----------



## Roman Ukraine (May 24, 2020)

I have always liked this model in this particular version - chrome and blue dial


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

My precious&#8230;


----------



## Random_clown (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm starting to think I have a problem.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

One of my favorites.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16074650
> View attachment 16074651
> View attachment 16074652
> View attachment 16074653
> View attachment 16074654


Raketa needs to re-issue watches like this, keeping the 2609 movement (so not necessary with date-day).


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Two sisters ))


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Polar!


----------



## lyi (Feb 1, 2019)

Couple of 2616s and a green beauty


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Love Raketas!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Newest addition!


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 16118737
> 
> 
> Newest addition!


This one has aged really well!


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

This is the AK-47 of movements, not Vostok.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

JacobC said:


> This one has aged really well!


Couldn't beleive my eyes when I saw it in the classifieds -for a third of what Ukranian sellers ask for one of these on ebay.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

JacobC said:


> Polar!


The orientation and alignment of the applied indices would do my head in on this.....


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Kotsov said:


> The orientation and alignment of the applied indices would do my head in on this.....


It has taken many years for it to be second nature.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

JacobC said:


> It has taken many years for it to be second nature.


----------



## Random_clown (Aug 22, 2021)

the newest addition to the family.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

How about a little fun?

I like these colorful plastic watches. Half the fun is dressing them up with a matching strap.

These are my first 3 but I'm up to about 9 now - mostly duplicates


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

A little souvenir my brother-in-law gave me while I was in Russia this summer (the vodka). Fuel for the factory, ok. Fuel for the employees, I hope not, haha.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Random_clown (Aug 22, 2021)

watch22 said:


> How about a little fun?
> 
> I like these colorful plastic watches. Half the fun is dressing them up with a matching strap.
> 
> ...


What are they called? They look like a fun addition.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Random_clown said:


> What are they called? They look like a fun addition.


They called 'Raketa plastic'. Here is one for sale now









RAKETA Plastic Authentic USSR (Serviced,Oiled) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAKETA Plastic Authentic USSR (Serviced,Oiled) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Random_clown (Aug 22, 2021)

Odessa200 said:


> They called 'Raketa plastic'. Here is one for sale
> 
> Thank you. I think I need to add a couple to the collection.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Random_clown said:


> What are they called? They look like a fun addition.


I call them The Russian Swatch


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa TV in 2 colors


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

A recent addition - again, thanks to the classifieds gods:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I put this mesh on this Raketa and I think it makes it 10 times better looking:


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

This finally arrived. It's a sweet old thing that seems to have had a hard life. From the top, it looks quite good, and everything is correct including the movement. It's even running well. But chunks of the case are missing, and two of the lugs have had the chrome rubbed off at their bottom edges. It was much loved and much used, and it makes me ponder what the life of its former owner was.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16143939


Seriously envious.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

sub-optimal-condition-but-functional-and-affordable-raketa gang


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

2013 Polar today


----------



## Dave_R (Oct 8, 2020)

Arrived yesterday.....love it.....


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Last two days


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Got this the other day and found out I don't have any straps to fit it.


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

jimzilla said:


> Got this the other day and found out I don't have any straps to fit it.


Perhaps something of a matching theme?


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

I have seen those before, there is also a space version similar to those as well.
Thanks for the suggestion randocheapwatchperson.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

From the early 90’s. Big Zero Gagarin edition.


----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

I'm going to party like its 1999...


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Given the international community here I think people will appreciate some historical references and Soviet watches. I had just found out about an interesting fact about this simple Raketa. When I got it a few days ago I was just happy that I got a NOS Raketa. I got it because I liked the design, how clean and well done it is. But then one of my followers on the Insta told me that this is ‘Koudelka’. What is ‘Koudelka’ was my question… and then I googled and found this old thread. Now I really happy I got this watch!









Josef Koudelka and the Raketa 2603 (Prague Spring)


It's Springtime in Prague (1968) and Joseph Koudelka aims his camera down Wenceslas square and snaps a picture. The captured image shows the square in the background but in the foreground is an extended arm with a wristwatch attached. The time is 5:01. The time was no accident - Koudelka had...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

Where does one actually find an NOS watch from the late 50's to early 60's?


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

palletwheel said:


> Where does one actually find an NOS watch from the late 50's to early 60's?


same old place: ebay. They are there. Not every day. Not every week. But they happen…


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

More like 60 Years in Space!


----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

Odessa200 said:


> same old place: ebay. They are there. Not every day. Not every week. But they happen…


If I was looking for one I'd add not every decade. So you can tell us, which God did you make a sacrifice to for this 🧙‍♂️


----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

JacobC said:


> More like 60 Years in Space!


Speaking of which do you know if anything came out of all those committees for an anniversary watch this year?


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

palletwheel said:


> Speaking of which do you know if anything came out of all those committees for an anniversary watch this year?


Honestly they have been very mum on the subject, I'll ask for an update. We've been working together on a new product, but not the one we're discussing.


----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

JacobC said:


> Honestly they have been very mum on the subject, I'll ask for an update. We've been working together on a new product, but not the one we're discussing.


Please make it one with a 2609 movement 👏


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

The latest recruit for the sub-optimal-condition-but-functional-and-affordable-raketa gang. A strange little raketa perpetual calendar, perhaps someone once cared enough for it to have it repaired with what looks like a pair of relatively symmetrical tiny pins with ends filed off?































edit: unfortunately the poor watch is faulty and slows down randomly, oh well


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

randocheapwatchperson said:


> The latest recruit for the sub-optimal-condition-but-functional-and-affordable-raketa gang. A strange little raketa perpetual calendar, perhaps someone once cared enough for it to have it repaired with what looks like a pair of relatively symmetrical tiny pins with ends filed off?
> 
> View attachment 16190886
> View attachment 16190887
> ...


Dial feet


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

Chascomm said:


> Dial feet


Would this be generally considered a conventional repair technique or is it soviet resourcefulness?


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

randocheapwatchperson said:


> Would this be generally considered a conventional repair technique or is it soviet resourcefulness?


No. This is butchered dial! Conventional repair in this case is to solder the feet (for a rare expensive dial), use double sticky tape (cheep repair) or replace the dial.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

New to me. More than likely will need a service.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

As the picture above was immediately after I unpacked it.
Here's the back of the case and movement:








Dial down:








Dial up:


















I'll wear it a bit and decide what to do with regards to servicing and so on.


----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

randocheapwatchperson said:


> The latest recruit for the sub-optimal-condition-but-functional-and-affordable-raketa gang. A strange little raketa perpetual calendar, perhaps someone once cared enough for it to have it repaired with what looks like a pair of relatively symmetrical tiny pins with ends filed off?
> 
> View attachment 16190886
> View attachment 16190887
> ...


I almost always find these in at best mediocre condition (although I did get one in excellent condition, but it was not I think the most popular color combination - gold case, red Dial- though I like it). Were these popular back in the day and people just wore them to death? Can anyone comment?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Newest additions, one NOS and one that needs cleaning and polishing but both working perfectly:










... and one more that's not in the greatest cosmetic condition, but that's pretty rare (at least I haven't seen another like it):


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Here are 2 quite rare Raketas (the cases are rare, not the dials). Although they look similar they are actually different. The guided one is a 3 piece case, the crystal is attached to a removable ring as with many other Raketas. But the chromed one is a 2 price case. The crystal is attaching to the case directly! Both of the watches are on 21 J Balticas (2609A and 2609Б)


----------



## Random_clown (Aug 22, 2021)

day time/night time


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

One more quite rare Raketa on ‘Record’ movement from my collection


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

Was very excited to get this. Really amazed it fits my 8in wrist, and comfortably too.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## EnjoyWatches (Oct 28, 2021)

Raketa Polarnie


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

Raketa Copernicus, nice watch!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Raketa Amphibia hiding in the flowers….Hawaiian style.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## EnjoyWatches (Oct 28, 2021)

EnjoyWatches said:


> Raketa Polarnie
> View attachment 16278348


I am trying to date this watch. I saw a catalogue from 1998 whith this model but it was green. 

Does anybode know from which year this blue watch is?


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Random_clown (Aug 22, 2021)

This watch was ordered for me as a father's day present back in August 2021.
According to the tracking thingy, it travelled from Horishni Pavni in Ukraine to New South Wales, Australia at some stage in September.
A query replied that it was lost, no, wait, it's been returned to the Ukraine. Dunno why.
A few weeks later it turned up in the post for the awesome Oleksandr who asked if we still wanted it. Because Ukraine post were not accepting deliveries to Australia at the time, they would have to look after it for me. Service levels so far above anything I've experienced on Ebay before.
Months pass. It is late January 2022.
A very well travelled Watch showed up on my doorstep today, having gone one and a half times around the world.
I love a watch with a story.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Twins, born in October 1967



















and, they have a cousin , also born the same year


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

took me quite some time to find the parts, rat rod amphibian


----------



## lyi (Feb 1, 2019)

Recent addition - rare case Raketa


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks Lyi, 1st time I saw that case before . Very nice


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

lyi said:


> Recent addition - rare case Raketa


superb condition! Congrats


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

My 24 hours Raketa “Советская антарктическая экспедиция” little trio . 

Early 6 Stations Model 










and two up-dated 7 stations models, following the set-up of the “Russkaya“ station in mars 1980.


















According to a former Raketa Petrodvorets factory employee , those watches were initially made especially for & issued to all members of the Soviet Antarctic Expeditions . Gold case for “managers”, chrome for “ordinary” workers.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

And now, a commemorative model released in 1981, to celebrate the 25th anniversary of the 1st Soviet Antarctic Station ”Mirny” set-up in February 1956. 










Sadly, this uncommon model is currently fitted with the wrong chapter ring . This is how it should look .










NB - BTW, I am looking for the white chapter ring with golden indices to restore it in its original configuration - if anyone can help ?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

⚠ Purists … Look away !! ⚠

I have a fake Raketa, and guess what …. I am super happy with it 










My watch started its life as a bona-fide Raketa until it was re-dialed, during Soviet times, with a home-made creation of a crafty & talented Armenian “artist“ based in Plodiv, Bulgaria .


----------



## miroman (Oct 29, 2010)

Some of my Raketa watches. Lecturer's Baltica, 24-hours Baltica and 2409:










Square 2209:


































Round 2209:


























Pocket 2209:


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> ⚠ Purists … Look away !! ⚠
> 
> I have a fake Raketa, and guess what …. I am super happy with it
> 
> ...


this is not fake. Thanks his is an artel dial. I love it!


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

miroman said:


> Some of my Raketa watches. Lecturer's Baltica, 24-hours Baltica and 2409:
> 
> View attachment 16493151
> 
> ...


Hoarding never ends well  
Fantastic sets!!!


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

RedFroggy said:


> And now, a commemorative model released in 1981, to celebrate the 25th anniversary of the 1st Soviet Antarctic Station ”Mirny” set-up in February 1956.
> 
> View attachment 16493040
> 
> ...


Isn't it possible that yours is a legit variation with a clear center and darker chapter ring ?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

haha said:


> Isn't it possible that yours is a legit variation with a clear center and darker chapter ring ?


The indices must match the gold hands , so mine is defo wrong .
Very few specimens exist but this watch is exposed in the Petrodvorets Factory museum together with the original sketch of the project.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

2409 … a pretty rare beast . Amazing collection Miroman … 



miroman said:


> Some of my Raketa watches. Lecturer's Baltica, 24-hours Baltica and 2409:
> 
> View attachment 16493151
> 
> ...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Not as nice specimen as Miroman’s splendid one 










and frankly not too sure about the debatable, but often claimed, Polar / Arctic connection either… all opinion on the matter welkom.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

As the saying goes, “ Sometime less is more”



















Two of my Raketa big all time fav …


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

RedFroggy said:


> The indices must match the gold hands , so mine is defo wrong .
> Very few specimens exist but this watch is exposed in the Petrodvorets Factory museum together with the original sketch of the project.


I kinda knew it when i wrote it, but I wanted to hope 😭


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Our watch spotlight right now is the Petrodvorets Classic Big Zero Quartz 0113.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

JacobC said:


> Our watch spotlight right now is the Petrodvorets Classic Big Zero Quartz 0113.


wow. Really like the sporty look of this one!


----------



## lyi (Feb 1, 2019)

A very unique specimen - cheers and bottoms up


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

lyi said:


> A very unique specimen - cheers and bottoms up


Before zooming in I thought it was Nu Pogodi


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa 24H 




















my Fav of the 3


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

a pair of Raketa 2610 Antimagnetic 


















They tend to be very affordable, yet, bearing in mind they were utilitarian tools for workers in strong magnetic environment (power plants, transformers, X-ray equipment etc..), IMO, they are very nice looking watches .


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> a pair of Raketa 2610 Antimagnetic
> 
> View attachment 16495319
> 
> ...


True. I love the blue one.


----------



## giucap (Mar 31, 2020)

Last mont family collection next month when the latest return from servicing they will be 79


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Logically I see a lot of the “Italian Raketa”  …. What a collection


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

Rateta


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

979greenwich said:


> Rateta


Interesting artistic touch. I would not use red pain on hands but get them rusted and use full size hands (longer)… But I like the idea.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I do like the aviation themed dials:


----------



## lyi (Feb 1, 2019)

Recent addition, looks good, but the heart needs some rehab work


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Beautiful specimen Lyi


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

AaParker said:


> I do like the aviation themed dials:
> 
> View attachment 16565942


Absolute class from a different time.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

JacobC said:


> Our watch spotlight right now is the Petrodvorets Classic Big Zero Quartz 0113.


 So where do you find one of these Petrodvorets Classic Big Zero Quartz 0113 for sale?


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

jimzilla said:


> So where do you find one of these Petrodvorets Classic Big Zero Quartz 0113 for sale?


It took me ten years to get one, you need to get very very lucky and see one on the secondary market


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

JacobC said:


> It took me ten years to get one, you need to get very very lucky and see one on the secondary market


Thanks for the reply JacobC I thought it was a current model.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Here is a recent purchase that I just have to post.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

jimzilla said:


> Here is a recent purchase that I just have to post.
> 
> View attachment 16613849
> View attachment 16613851
> ...


Congratulations! A fantastic watch in superb condition!


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

jimzilla said:


> Here is a recent purchase that I just have to post.
> 
> View attachment 16613849
> View attachment 16613851
> ...


Wow! That's in really good shape! Enjoy!


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

jimzilla said:


> Here is a recent purchase that I just have to post.
> 
> View attachment 16613849
> View attachment 16613851
> ...


That is lovely


----------



## Poekhali (11 mo ago)

jimzilla said:


> Thanks for the reply JacobC I thought it was a current model.


I get the impression that it’s a lot harder to find the newer Raketa production second hand. I’m assuming there were so few produced compared to the old days.


----------



## gp20 (Dec 6, 2021)

I found that one : 250€... Secondhand.


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is mine: limited edition Raketa Space Launcher with aventurine dial. I really like it! Already have it on a Hirsch strap.


----------



## Poekhali (11 mo ago)

gp20 said:


> I found that one : 250€... Secondhand.
> View attachment 16619480


Amazing deal!


----------



## Poekhali (11 mo ago)

My one and only Raketa (so far) in what I think is it’s natural environment.


----------



## gp20 (Dec 6, 2021)

Poekhali said:


> I get the impression that it’s a lot harder to find the newer Raketa production second hand. I’m assuming there were so few produced compared to the old days.


yes and again I could have had it at 115€ (10,000 rubles) but I was not quick enough and then it was sold immediately.. I paid 30,000 rubles for it in March when the ruble was in the abyss


----------



## Poekhali (11 mo ago)

gp20 said:


> yes and again I could have had it at 115€ (10,000 rubles) but I was not quick enough and then it was sold immediately.. I paid 30,000 rubles for it in March when the ruble was in the abyss


Wow. I definitely am not shopping in the right places. ;-)


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)




----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

From my IG but I like this shot


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Reteka Plane


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice looking watch 


jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16660282
> View attachment 16660284
> View attachment 16660285
> 
> ...


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

An interesting Raketa design for a baker:


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I was vey happy to get this Raketa with a stone dial. I think this one is jasper. I like the gradation of the color.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

AaParker said:


> An interesting Raketa design for a baker:
> 
> View attachment 16692866


That is crisp.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

AaParker said:


> I was vey happy to get this Raketa with a stone dial. I think this one is jasper. I like the gradation of the color.
> 
> View attachment 16694320


Possibly jasper, possibly just quartz.


----------



## mtt-mrk (Jan 4, 2022)

just bought for literally a couple of dimes
yes, the dial has visible signs of time but I liked the simplicity and the minutes around it.
17 jewels, 39mm , should have a 260 movement I guess ? perhaps from the 70s ?
still have to receive it, I will put a leftover grey-black nato strap on it


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

So-called Raketa Vernissage, late '80s. Big zero case. 2609.HA movement.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

mtt-mrk said:


> just bought for literally a couple of times
> yes, the dial has visible signs of time but I liked the simplicity and the minutes around it.
> 17 jewels, 39mm , should have a 260 movement I guess ? perhaps from the 70s ?
> still have to receive it, I will put a leftover grey-black nato strap on it
> View attachment 16709095


The watch is from the 80s. This model is called ‘Vernisage’. The movement is 2609HA


----------



## mtt-mrk (Jan 4, 2022)

Many thanks for the info! Mid 80s then it is! I will try to clean a bit the dial but I personally like it shows the effects of time, if it's almost 40 years old.


----------



## gp20 (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## gp20 (Dec 6, 2021)

Today's victim


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## LeisureDave (8 mo ago)




----------



## mtt-mrk (Jan 4, 2022)

my mobile doesn't take great shots but anyway

Copernicus, with original strap, found somewhere in Czech, b\day gift


----------



## rikala (Feb 9, 2021)

Custom. Work in progress.










Lume on


----------



## rikala (Feb 9, 2021)

giucap said:


> Last mont family collection next month when the latest return from servicing they will be 79
> View attachment 16496180
> View attachment 16496181


Great collection of Raketas. I have to check how many I have, but it's definitly less than this...



Odessa200 said:


> Interesting artistic touch. I would not use red pain on hands but get them rusted and use full size hands (longer)… But I like the idea.


Yeah, great idea, very cool! I must do one!!!


----------



## rikala (Feb 9, 2021)

Here is my humble collection of Raketas, except for the custom one above. Not completly sure the 666 is a Raketa, have to open and check movement.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

I think this one again tomorrow. It’s 9 years old now.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa Commemorating October Revolution 1917-1977:
@Odessa200 has a very nice thread about these watches here: Raketa 60 years October Revolution


----------



## lyi (Feb 1, 2019)

my new green baby


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Not seeing much wrist time this year...


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

A space launcher "Soyuz-2.1а" took off on 21 September 2022 16:54 from Baikonur, successfully taking into space the Russian cosmonaut Dmitry Petelin and the Americain astronaut Frank Rubio. Both flew to space wearing on their wrist a Raketa "Space Launcher" - a watch developed for cosmonauts in collaboration with Roscosmos.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Polar-themed Raketa.  ⛄❄


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16961045


wrong hand!


----------



## Roman Ukraine (May 24, 2020)

cute photos


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)

One of my favorite stone dials that doesn’t get the wear it deserves.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Roman Ukraine (May 24, 2020)

+


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Roman Ukraine (May 24, 2020)

+


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)

Small Zero on a stretch bracelet.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)

Wow! I love that colour combo in the big round UFO case! I have two of these, but with blue/purple dials and chrome cases. Maybe I need to look for one like this now too.


----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## stadiou (Jun 1, 2013)

old reliable - has been knocked off my wrist with a concrete block, washed in my overalls at 60c, tumble dried and still going after a service - not bad for 99p 15 years ago!


----------



## arnnonym (6 mo ago)

My small zero, currently on a black leather band.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Reno said:


>


I love your green Atom! I've long been lusting for one.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

JacobC said:


> I love your green Atom! I've long been lusting for one.


Thanks Jacob 🙏

It's a present from my mum 🙂


----------



## Just.watching (7 mo ago)

happy to join to Raketa family!


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)

I really like the design of these hands.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa “Koudelka” 2603/591028, a very nice simple, sober & utilitarian everyday watch. (Mine runs ~ 5 sec/day).










but mainly playing a central role of what is probably also the most iconic wrist-shot ever recording the crushing of the “Prague Spring”, a failed attempt of liberalisation of the ČSSL in 1968.










IMO, a “Must Have” in any Soviet watch collection, especially for Post WW2 history fans.









Josef Koudelka, décryptage du plus célèbre wristshot de l’histoire (Partie 1)


Lorsque j’ai su que la photo de Koudelka était à Paris, il était évident que je ne devais, pour rien au monde, rater le plus célèbre des « Wristshots » de




moonphase.fr












Raketa 2603, la montre de Koudelka enfin révélée (suite et fin)


... Cette Raketa 2603 était bien la montre de la photo de Koudelka. Tout était conforme : les anses longues et fines, cette même typo en alternance des index,




moonphase.fr


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I recently picked up a pair of NOS Raketa Copernicus watches, and got around to shooting them:


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm afraid these are fakes, comrade.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

979greenwich said:


> I'm afraid these are fakes, comrade.


o well. We all made same mistakes… But I love the video!

@singularityseven please take a look at the shape of the lugs and the crown. This is how they should look.


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)

One of several Raketa designs that I like so much that I bought multiples. This matte dial option in particular is a watch that I absolutely treasure. I love these despite the fact that I usually prefer dials with some applied or carved details, not purely printed.


----------



## cliffjnr (Feb 7, 2018)

hi i posted about this in another forum all seems spot on apart from the seconds dial that should be red. i also noticed the stem seems a bit rusted, makes me wonder. still love the watch. runs a few minutes fast per day


----------



## cliffjnr (Feb 7, 2018)

Stitchripper said:


> One of several Raketa designs that I like so much that I bought multiples. This matte dial option in particular is a watch that I absolutely treasure. I love these despite the fact that I usually prefer dials with some applied or carved details, not purely printed.
> 
> View attachment 17090451


i love the metal strap to go with this, is that the original strap?


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)

cliffjnr said:


> i love the metal strap to go with this, is that the original strap?


It’s possible, but I doubt it. I don’t remember the seller telling me anything specific about the origin of the strap. Unfortunately I can’t find the Raketa catalogue with this model at the moment either.


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)

Scratches on the crystal around 11 o’clock could use some polywatch but things like this don’t really bother me.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Junkyard_Dawg (8 mo ago)

A modern Copernicus


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

What's that, Vostoketa?


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

979greenwich said:


> What's that, Vostoketa?


You have a great eye!  Vostok 2403 movement:

Interesting thread here: Raketa with second on 9 - real or fake?


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

I instantly thought it must be some Italian alchemy.


----------



## stadiou (Jun 1, 2013)

I suppose we could technically, at a considerable pinch, argue it's a Raketa as the 24xx movement used by Vostok allegedly started life at St Petersburg!


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

I see a lot of very interesting Raketas here  !
I have only two simple ones - the red 12 (a bit of a homage to red 12 Pobedas, I think) and also a vintage looking, not so vintage also, textured dial.
The both are late 2609. HA and mass produced but somewhat in the tradition 























Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

I share your love for this Model Stitchripper


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

I really love my RAKETA Space Launcher with aventurine dial, and bezel made from metal from the Soyuz rocket launched in Oct 2020 that went to the ISS!


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)




----------

